# Bicycle Heaven Pgh. Day 2



## Howard Gordon (Jun 9, 2019)

Beautiful weather, tons of bike trail riders, lots of last minute deals among friends.  Many thanks to Craig Morrow and family for being great hosts!


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2019)

Cool


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 9, 2019)

Thank you. Thanks to everyone who came by here are s few photos










































View attachment 1012767









View attachment 1012771


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2019)

Great photos


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 9, 2019)

More photos

View attachment 1012772


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 9, 2019)

A few more.  Seems like this swap people were buying the high end stuff more than the cheaper items


----------



## mike j (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the photos, looks like a good time had by all.


----------



## lilchik17750 (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks like a great show Craig. Hey, can anyone put me in touch with Gary that had the Hoffman EK BMX bike, and several Schwinn Stings? 

Thanks. Lisa")
lilchik17750@aol.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2019)

Yeah!
Thanks, for posting the photo’s.
It looks like you had a blast!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 10, 2019)

That Trek road bike is SWEET!  Great pics , awesome swap meet!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 10, 2019)

lilchik17750 said:


> Looks like a great show Craig. Hey, can anyone put me in touch with Gary that had the Hoffman EK BMX bike, and several Schwinn Stings?
> 
> Thanks. Lisa")
> lilchik17750@aol.com



That bike sold for 1500,,it was near mint,,,Lisa from ML bought it,,she got a gem,,,,,,i was thinking of it my self but waited to long maybe,,,i was told one sold for 2700 ,,


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 10, 2019)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> That Trek road bike is SWEET!  Great pics , awesome swap meet!



I bought the Trek,,,i will post some photos,,,the photos here of the bike were from the seller to me,,,,,, the bike was never sat on or used,,lints a NOS bike / or never used,,,very rare 170 1983 with the Campi 50th eq on it    i did not get it cheap lol


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 10, 2019)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> I bought the Trek,,,i will post some photos,,,the photos here of the bike were from the seller to me,,,,,, the bike was never sat on or used,,lints a NOS bike / or never used,,,very rare 170 1983 with the Campi 50th eq on it    i did not get it cheap lol



I still have my trek I bought back in 1981, a Trek 730 ,l paid 600 and dome change just for the frame and fork..Used to race critereums. Thought my wife was going to kill me when she found out that the price didn't include anything  else..


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello was hoping to locate the seller of this screamer


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 11, 2019)

Picked up this nice orig bike


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 12, 2019)

A few bikes I bought at the swap meet Howard had some fantastic deals I could not pass on the Columbia bike.The western flyer was a great deal I thought for only 700 and the dealer had some hot BMX bikes I bought like the Haro Master in fantastic condition under a grand.The two stingrays sold and a bunch of others


----------

